# Dodge County Hunting Leases Available 2017/2018



## mossyhorn (May 24, 2017)

This is family farm land that will be available for the first time in many years! Land is located in Dodge County , GA. This is some of my wife's land and they are leasing parts of their estate for the first time. They will have several different leases available and they range in size from 90 acres to 800 acres in one block. They can divide the bigger tracts into smaller ones unless someone wants all land together. Price is $12.50 and acre and you must provide insurance for lease. These tracts are near airport in Eastman, Ga so if you are familiar with Dodge County you know there is some great genetics around these parts(Near Gum Swamp). You can contact me on this site or you may contact my wife at 478-231-2373. Please leave her a message if there is no answer when you call and she will return all calls. I can answer any of the real hunting questions she just wants the money! LOL!!! Thanks and I believe this land will go fast so contact us soon and we will do this on first come first serve basis. Thank you, Ted


----------



## xceb5154 (May 24, 2017)

I'm interested in leasing some of the land listed on the forum above, 90 to 125 acres would be great, no club , just myself
CB.
LKLD Fl
863-529-1623


----------



## nassau (May 24, 2017)

Very interested.  Please pm me some ariels of the properties.


----------



## bj 007 (May 25, 2017)

Interested.  Inlaws live close.  Call me at 478-955-9642


----------



## jbroadnax (May 25, 2017)

PM Sent


----------



## ruvig8r (May 25, 2017)

*Land for lease*

I MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN AROUND 150-200 ACRES FOR A GROUP OF 3-4 GUYS... COULD YOU SEND ME AERIAL AND LOCATION MAP?  OR MAYBE PIN THE LOCATION ON GOOGLE EARTH.  DO YOU HAVE CAMPING AVAILABLE WITH WATER AND ELECTRIC HOOK UPS? EMAIL ME AT glr@alliantp.com THANKS!


----------



## mossyhorn (May 25, 2017)

Qpublic.net and search GA TAX ASSESSORS. THEN CLICK ON"Here" for ABC of counties in Ga and click on D. Agree to site and search records by owners last name which is Hickman.  Glen Hickman or his estate and the tracts are:
Peacock------89ac
Woodard------489ac
Rogers and Gay go together-------307ac

There a few more but those are mostly fields and not real good for deer, thanks Ted


----------



## mossyhorn (May 25, 2017)

The D is for Dodge just in case I forgot to tell you


----------



## bj 007 (May 25, 2017)

Can you call me 478 955 9642


----------



## BOW'D UP (May 25, 2017)

whats your wifes name?? lol


----------



## mossyhorn (May 26, 2017)

She 110 class


----------



## Jaken (May 26, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## rett-ta-hunt (May 26, 2017)

PM Sent


----------



## BOW'D UP (May 26, 2017)

i called and texted today a couple times each. . anything still available.  I am looking to lease as much as you have that looks good. 900-1200 acres if available


----------



## xceb5154 (May 29, 2017)

Any progress on the lease for the 89 acres, per our conversation last week ? you can text me at 863-529-1623
Thx
CB
Lkld Fl.


----------



## Gene Solano (May 30, 2017)

I'm interested in either the 489 ac or the 307 ac, are they still available. Also is there anywhere to camp.


----------



## Re-tired (May 30, 2017)

*90 acres*

Sir/Ms. Just had my lease sold and have to move. is there electric close that I could connect to? I have an account w/Satilla remc also would a small cargo/camper be allowed on the area. I think it would be just me. I'm a retired Deputy Sheriff from St Augustine Fl. 
gskniper@hotmail.com Thank You  GL Kuiper


----------



## mossyhorn (Jun 1, 2017)

All land leased thanks


----------

